# Zane swimming



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

A few pictures after the swim.

Sit...check









Lay down...check









Don't eat receipt...a dog will be a dog.


----------



## clueless but in love (Apr 4, 2013)

awesome!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great videos. Zane is a natural. Our Max loves to swim also.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Total natural! He is gorgeous!


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

clueless but in love said:


> awesome!!!!


Thanks. I was pretty impressed how quickly he got into the pool. I guess its embedded in his DNA. 




Max's Dad said:


> Great videos. Zane is a natural. Our Max loves to swim also.


Thanks. Is that Max in your sig? 




Wyatt's mommy said:


> Total natural! He is gorgeous!


Thanks....He's definitely a natural. I love your sig pic. Is that's Wyatt?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

RichsRetriever said:


> Thanks....He's definitely a natural. I love your sig pic. Is that's Wyatt?



Yes that is my Wyatt boy! As you can see he also loves the water. We put him in the water the day we brought him home at 8 weeks.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Yes that is my Wyatt boy! As you can see he also loves the water. We put him in the water the day we brought him home at 8 weeks.


Yeah I can definitely see Wyatt loves the water. Thats good to start them early.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I think you have confirmed that Zane is ALL Chessie! Definitely a water baby. Those are very cute videos... !


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

He is a beautiful puppy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

OutWest said:


> Well I think you have confirmed that Zane is ALL Chessie! Definitely a water baby. Those are very cute videos... !


Oh yeah he's ALL Chessie alright. This guy has so much energy it's unreal. Since I got him at 8 weeks he won't even take a nap unless I put him in his crate. I though being a puppy I could tire him out...boy was I wrong! He'll tire ME out before I tire him out. :bowl:

I've never had a dog with this much drive before.




dogloverforlife said:


> He is a beautiful puppy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! 



Second time swimming. You'd swear he's been diving for years.

Up, up and away.....:


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I see you live in Florida...so do I. I sure hope there are no gators in that lake!!! 
Zane is soo cute and what a water dog already! Mako loves the water but he won't jump into the pool from the side yet. Our previous golden Baloo loved to jumpy for his ball...sometimes I would think he was going to hit the other side he would jump so far.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Not to hyjack the thread, but how do you do you filter system in the pool? I would think that the dog hair would ruin it. Zane does look amazing. Is he a chesapeake bay retriever?


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Makomom said:


> I see you live in Florida...so do I. I sure hope there are no gators in that lake!!!
> Zane is soo cute and what a water dog already! Mako loves the water but he won't jump into the pool from the side yet. Our previous golden Baloo loved to jumpy for his ball...sometimes I would think he was going to hit the other side he would jump so far.


No gators or at least none we can see. Here's where we take him: *Lake Mills Park* 

Zane's like a little kid. Once he found out he could dive in the pool forget about using the stairs and while he LOVES swimming he hates baths. :doh:




Kylie said:


> Not to hyjack the thread, but how do you do you filter system in the pool? I would think that the dog hair would ruin it. Zane does look amazing. Is he a chesapeake bay retriever?


We have a cartridge filter. If I noticed a problem w/ his hair I'll use a pair of pantyhose and put it around the skimmer basket as a pre-filter but I don't think there will be an issues. :crossfing

And yes he's a Chessie.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Kylie said:


> Not to hyjack the thread, but how do you do you filter system in the pool? I would think that the dog hair would ruin it. Zane does look amazing. Is he a chesapeake bay retriever?


Dog hair will not ruin a filter if you clean out your skimmer on a regular basis. Normally the dog hair will stay on top of the water and merge together making for an easy pick up with your pool net 

Our first golden was a regular in our pool since 1999 and now Wyatt has taken over for the past 3 years. Same filter since we built in 1990


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I would be worried about gators....even if you haven't seen one. I looked at park and it looks like north of me inland a bit...We have a couple of lakes here and we got gators in them! 
Mako loves swimming and hates baths too! Every night he swims in the pool wether or not we are out there and he entertains himself with his ball in the pool! Luckily we have a boat and are able to take him in the river every weekend....hubby says he is the luckiest golden retriever!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Makomom said:


> I would be worried about gators....even if you haven't seen one. I looked at park and it looks like north of me inland a bit...We have a couple of lakes here and we got gators in them!
> Mako loves swimming and hates baths too! Every night he swims in the pool wether or not we are out there and he entertains himself with his ball in the pool! Luckily we have a boat and are able to take him in the river every weekend....hubby says he is the luckiest golden retriever!!


So cute! Reminds me of my Wyatt. He also has unlimited access to our pool and a boat at our river house I wish I could put in a doggie door but then I would have wet doggie in the house LOL!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Makomom said:


> I would be worried about gators....even if you haven't seen one. I looked at park and it looks like north of me inland a bit...We have a couple of lakes here and we got gators in them!


I agree... my understanding is that all bodies of water in Florida have gators... perhaps you could call your county animal control and ask? or ask other dog owners... If your guy has access to a pool, that might be the safest thing for him...


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Makomom said:


> I would be worried about gators....even if you haven't seen one. I looked at park and it looks like north of me inland a bit...We have a couple of lakes here and we got gators in them!
> Mako loves swimming and hates baths too! Every night he swims in the pool wether or not we are out there and he entertains himself with his ball in the pool! Luckily we have a boat and are able to take him in the river every weekend....hubby says he is the luckiest golden retriever!!


The Econ (Econlockhatchee_)_ River is right up the street from Lake Mills and there's gators there so I wouldn't doubt there's gators in Lake Mills too. As far as I know though there's never been a report of anyone seeing one and I know there's never been any reports of any attacks. Lake Mills was really just a stepping stone for Zane. I needed some place where he could go in at his own pace and go as deep as he felt comfortable. 

And your husbands right, Mako sounds like one lucky Golden Retriever. He looks so happy in those pictures. I really like that picture of him running in the water. What a life to have huh!! :dblthumb2





OutWest said:


> I agree... my understanding is that all bodies of water in Florida have gators... perhaps you could call your county animal control and ask? or ask other dog owners... If your guy has access to a pool, that might be the safest thing for him...


You're right, more than likely all bodies of freshwater down here have gators but like I said above there's been no reports that I know of. But now that Zane is comfortable swimming and it's getting hotter here I'd rather be at our pool or the beach anyway. :


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Zane is one beautiful looking guy  He is quick! I love how he shakes off as soon as he get out and just waits to go again. He's quick to! I bet he sleeps well after all this swimming. Keltey loves to swim also, it's sometimes hard to get her to come out of the water and stay out LOL Like you said, it's in their DNA  What a lucky boy to have such an awesome pool to enjoy as well as the lake.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

mmacleod75 said:


> Zane is one beautiful looking guy  He is quick! I love how he shakes off as soon as he get out and just waits to go again. He's quick to! I bet he sleeps well after all this swimming. Keltey loves to swim also, it's sometimes hard to get her to come out of the water and stay out LOL Like you said, it's in their DNA  What a lucky boy to have such an awesome pool to enjoy as well as the lake.


Heck no he doesn't sleep after swimming, I wish he would though! I haven't found anything yet that will tire Zane out. Unless I put Zane in his crate he will not take naps. 

We went swimming today for *3hrs* straight (he swam and retrieved) and after the pool I ran him out back and you should've seen him, he was running around like a bat out of hell. I swear I wish I could bottle up his energy and sell it! :

Here's Zane and my son earlier this morning:
(And in case yall are wondering, both got what they wanted :lol


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thought you would like this pic from today fishing on our flats boat in the river. Mako met his first manatee!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

clueless but in love said:


> awesome!!!!


Awesome is right! Love how his paws look like a duck when he swims!


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Makomom said:


> Thought you would like this pic from today fishing on our flats boat in the river. Mako met his first manatee!


Oh wow that is too cool!! That's a great picture! Was Mako scared at all? It must've of been funny for both of them seeing in each other eyes that close...thinking, _hey whatcha doin_? :




Wendy427 said:


> Awesome is right! Love how his paws look like a duck when he swims!


Yeah he has webbed paws. The first time I saw him swim in the pool I really noticed them...pretty neat. I'm sure they help speed wise because for being a little bit over 4 months old hes VERY quick in the water.


----------

